# Australia: We Need to Lower Our Taxes Now or US Will Get Our Jobs



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 23, 2017)

Winning.

So, it looks like the Trump effect has gone international. After signing the most extensive tax reform in 30 years into law today, Australia’s treasurer warned his country that the Land Down Under could be left in the dust. The economy risks a one percent reduction in GDP if they don’t respond to our tax package, especially the corporate tax rate. Treasurer Scott Morrison said if parliament doesn’t act, Australian jobs, wages, and investments could be put in the crosshairs. Morrison is prepping a $65 billion cut of his own as well (via The Guardian):

He has seized on Trump’s tax cuts, overhauling his justification for his proposed $65bn tax cuts to say they are now necessary not because they will add 1% Australia’s GDP growth, but because they will offset a damaging 1% hit to GDP that will supposedly flow from the huge tax cuts in the US without Australia responding.

Keep reading…


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 23, 2017)

If other nations want to prevent repatriation of American dollars, they will absolutely need to lower their taxes.

Trump just started a global economic boom!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 23, 2017)

lol, so Australia will lower their taxes, cancel the effect of the Trump tax cuts, and we'll be back where we started,

except with much higher deficits and debt accumulation.  lol, brilliant!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 23, 2017)

So, not only is Trump making America better for average citizens, but NOW he is making Australia better.

Wow.

Poor commies.  This has GOT to hurt.

What this really does is FORCE all the world’s governments to quit robbing citizens.  This is a victory for LIBERTY.


----------



## Alexanderful (Dec 23, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> lol, so Australia will lower their taxes, cancel the effect of the Trump tax cuts, and we'll be back where we started,
> 
> except with much higher deficits and debt accumulation.  lol, brilliant!!



Amazing piece of economic analysis! You've proven to us all that tax cuts are a clear and present danger to our country. Thanks for sharing your wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 23, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> lol, so Australia will lower their taxes, cancel the effect of the Trump tax cuts, and we'll be back where we started,
> 
> except with much higher deficits and debt accumulation. lol, brilliant


Or there’s another option...




.


QUIT WASTING ALL OUR FUCKING MONEY.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 23, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > lol, so Australia will lower their taxes, cancel the effect of the Trump tax cuts, and we'll be back where we started,
> ...



You mean by cutting jobs in either the public or private sector that depend on government spending for their existence, by cutting off that spending?


----------



## william the wie (Dec 23, 2017)

That sounds like a gross underestimate to me. With China, India, Canada, Brazil, Mexico, South Africa, Nigeria and Russia all playing the same strategy to keep the US from eating their lunch a 1% cut sounds like using a bandaid to stop arterial bleeding.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 23, 2017)

Alexanderful said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > lol, so Australia will lower their taxes, cancel the effect of the Trump tax cuts, and we'll be back where we started,
> ...



Time was when the debt was considered the clear and present danger to our country - considered that by the same people who voted for this budget busting tax bill.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 23, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


No but by cutting out all the free shit for the ones who could work for a living and don't or won't.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 23, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> QUIT WASTING ALL OUR FUCKING MONEY.



What are the chances of those in congress actually cutting spending in any amount that would make a difference?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Winning.
> 
> So, it looks like the Trump effect has gone international. After signing the most extensive tax reform in 30 years into law today, Australia’s treasurer warned his country that the Land Down Under could be left in the dust. The economy risks a one percent reduction in GDP if they don’t respond to our tax package, especially the corporate tax rate. Treasurer Scott Morrison said if parliament doesn’t act, Australian jobs, wages, and investments could be put in the crosshairs. Morrison is prepping a $65 billion cut of his own as well (via The Guardian):
> 
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Winning.
> 
> So, it looks like the Trump effect has gone international. After signing the most extensive tax reform in 30 years into law today, Australia’s treasurer warned his country that the Land Down Under could be left in the dust. The economy risks a one percent reduction in GDP if they don’t respond to our tax package, especially the corporate tax rate. Treasurer Scott Morrison said if parliament doesn’t act, Australian jobs, wages, and investments could be put in the crosshairs. Morrison is prepping a $65 billion cut of his own as well (via The Guardian):
> 
> ...


If lefty nations fear the cuts


It must secretly be a bad thing, we just need time for the media to spin this, so the leftist can tell us how they feel.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 23, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> You mean by cutting jobs in either the public or private sector that depend on government spending for their existence, by cutting off that spending?


Why do they depend on govenment funding?  Why do those employers need the government to take money from other citizens to fund those jods?  Why do we need a government middleman?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 23, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Time was when the debt was considered the clear and present danger to our country - considered that by the same people who voted for this budget busting tax bil


What about the budget-busting spending?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 23, 2017)

Golfing Gator said:


> What are the chances of those in congress actually cutting spending in any amount that would make a difference?


Why give those irresponsible fucks anything but LESS money to waste?


----------



## Norman (Dec 23, 2017)

I thought Trump was here to make only America win, but seems like the whole world is winning.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 23, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > What are the chances of those in congress actually cutting spending in any amount that would make a difference?
> ...



The amount of money you give them does not have any impact on how much they spend, that is the problem here.


----------



## petro (Dec 23, 2017)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


That is why they lie and say a tax cut is a cost and not a lowering of incoming revenue. Responsible people would drastically cut spending. GOP is a dismal failure in that regard and are just as determined as the Dem's to keep large government in place.
However, if my paycheck has less confiscated, I am all for it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 24, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> lol, so Australia will lower their taxes, cancel the effect of the Trump tax cuts, and we'll be back where we started,
> 
> except with much higher deficits and debt accumulation.  lol, brilliant!!


Hilarious watching leftards act all concerned about deficit spending.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 24, 2017)

petro said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Democrats spending cut proposals of the last 10 years. <insert laugh track here>


----------



## petro (Dec 24, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Crickets would also work...
Democrats tax cut proposals at any point in history(insert same audio track here).


----------



## DOTR (Dec 24, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Winning.
> 
> So, it looks like the Trump effect has gone international. After signing the most extensive tax reform in 30 years into law today, Australia’s treasurer warned his country that the Land Down Under could be left in the dust. The economy risks a one percent reduction in GDP if they don’t respond to our tax package, especially the corporate tax rate. Treasurer Scott Morrison said if parliament doesn’t act, Australian jobs, wages, and investments could be put in the crosshairs. Morrison is prepping a $65 billion cut of his own as well (via The Guardian):
> 
> ...



   That giant sucking sound you hear isn’t just NYcarbineer...that is the sound of money and jobs returning home. 
   And the rest of the world plays catch up. 
    No wonder Hillary was the choice of foreigners while Trump is popular with Americans.


----------



## william the wie (Dec 24, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > lol, so Australia will lower their taxes, cancel the effect of the Trump tax cuts, and we'll be back where we started,
> ...



below 2.4% gdp growth there is deficit spending with the current budget rules. At Current growth rates the budget is in actual but not CBO rated surplus.


----------



## imawhosure (Dec 24, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




It is laughable to watch the left try and spin this as bad for us.  They then try and tell you it won't work, just about the time other nations warn that this policy will HURT them, because it helps us, lol.

What this shows above all else is------>the left has no compunction about lying, cheating, misleading, or anything else to the American people to keep it going their way.  All of their reasons are actually EXCUSES to not let the economy get back to what it should be; for if it does, Leftists will be needed less, and less!


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Winning.
> 
> So, it looks like the Trump effect has gone international. After signing the most extensive tax reform in 30 years into law today, Australia’s treasurer warned his country that the Land Down Under could be left in the dust. The economy risks a one percent reduction in GDP if they don’t respond to our tax package, especially the corporate tax rate. Treasurer Scott Morrison said if parliament doesn’t act, Australian jobs, wages, and investments could be put in the crosshairs. Morrison is prepping a $65 billion cut of his own as well (via The Guardian):
> 
> ...



Yep.

Greg


----------



## Care4all (Dec 24, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Winning.
> 
> So, it looks like the Trump effect has gone international. After signing the most extensive tax reform in 30 years into law today, Australia’s treasurer warned his country that the Land Down Under could be left in the dust. The economy risks a one percent reduction in GDP if they don’t respond to our tax package, especially the corporate tax rate. Treasurer Scott Morrison said if parliament doesn’t act, Australian jobs, wages, and investments could be put in the crosshairs. Morrison is prepping a $65 billion cut of his own as well (via The Guardian):
> 
> ...


Yep, trump's tax cut gave all the globalists, and wealthiest, a GIFT like no other, world wide!!!

and you are proud of that, eh?

So tell me oh wise one, when all the other countries competing with us, lower their corporate tax rates to be competitive with us, so they do not lose businesses to us.....

How does this bigger than ever tax cut for the wealthiest and for corporations, help bring jobs back to the USA, and higher salaries to employees?  

You know, the GUISE they gave us for borrowing the money to pay for the corporation's tax cuts?  If other countries lower their tax rates to be competitive with us, there will be no reason to come back to the USA.....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 24, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Winning.
> ...


Good Lord, buy a new talking point.


----------

